
How much money would you want to quit Facebook for a year? Most people say $1000 - known
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/612645/how-much-money-would-you-want-to-quit-facebook-for-a-year-most-people-say-1000/
======
mtgx
Is this type of question really that relevant? It's almost like the kind of
survey Facebook would want to do itself, because it knows the outcome could be
quite misleading.

If I remember correctly, there was another question like this a few years ago
in regards to how much they'd like to be paid to quit the internet for life.
Most people responded with "a billion dollars". Let's be real here - most
people would be content with much less than that if they think that will set
them for life.

------
anfilt
I barely even use facebook right now? Mainly have used because other people in
my past hace used it as a point of contact. A thousand dollars that's insane
that most people value it that much. Funny thing is most those people I have
not heard from in years. So I have no reason to even check on it.

------
AnimalMuppet
I'd want at least $20. To get it, I'd first have to _create_ a Facebook
account, which feels kind of icky - hence the $20.

------
rajman187
I quit (delete not deactivate) 8 years ago for free it's been great.

